# Pranking a GTI



## tbiggs27 (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi guys,

I have a question for all of you...

I know this is juvenile so don't preach to me about that. It's also personal

Well, let's just say someone deserves whatever I do.

I don't want to do damage in any way, shape, or form to the car...just really want to annoy him. 

I was thinking about getting dog doo-doo and putting it under his door handles. That'd be pretty gross. Any thoughts? I also thought about raising the car up and lowering it onto cindar blocks so that the wheels are barely off the ground. That'd be a pain as well.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Butter his windshield.


----------



## tbiggs27 (Jun 1, 2006)

haha that's good...what kind of alarm do these thigns have? Will it go off if the car is tilted/jacked up? Thanks!


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

gum in keyholes :eeps:


----------



## Xavi (Aug 23, 2006)

break a stink bomb into his tailpipe.


----------



## dynosor (Jul 15, 2003)

Make sure to video whatever you do to the car and his reaction so that the cops can nail you for felony vandalism.

Anything you do to "annoy him" can and will easily escalate and may land you in jail. Just imagine you are busy jacking his car onto cinder blocks when the cops show up and bust you for attempting to steal his wheels.

Anyone who touches another man's car obviously doesn't have enough lead in his diet. If he did something criminal to you file a charge with the cops or forget it.

Just don't do it!


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

dynosor said:


> Make sure to video whatever you do to the car and his reaction so that the cops can nail you for felony vandalism.
> 
> Anything you do to "annoy him" can and will easily escalate and may land you in jail. Just imagine you are busy jacking his car onto cinder blocks when the cops show up and bust you for attempting to steal his wheels.
> 
> ...


:stupid:


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

dynosor said:


> Make sure to video whatever you do to the car and his reaction so that the cops can nail you for felony vandalism.
> 
> Anything you do to "annoy him" can and will easily escalate and may land you in jail. Just imagine you are busy jacking his car onto cinder blocks when the cops show up and bust you for attempting to steal his wheels.
> 
> ...


:stupid:

Yeah I agree. I mean what did that GTI ever do to you? Don't take it out on the car!  If you got a beef with someone either go the police/law route if it's serious enough, or if not just go confront him about whatever it was and work it out man to man. Otherwise like others have said this could get out of hand to the point were some real damage gets done.


----------



## Twanage (Sep 14, 2006)

Clamp his wheel, then make him do a "treasure hunt" to find the key:rofl:


----------



## black99bimmer (Jun 3, 2006)

superglue his windshield wipers to the windshield, on that note, i would murder anyone who screwed with my car, catch HIM and beat him like he owes you money, forget his car.:thumbup:


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

Loosen the lugnuts although I really don't recommend it cuz then someone will get hurt. Actually, totally forget what I just said and work it out with the person.


----------



## Xavi (Aug 23, 2006)

I like my stink bomb idea. doesn't hurt anyone or damage the car.


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

Put a "Type-R" sticker on his rear.

It may take many days for him to notice, and he'll have made himself a fool for all that time...


----------



## wag-zhp (Apr 8, 2004)

Moderato said:


> :stupid:
> 
> Yeah I agree. I mean what did that GTI ever do to you? Don't take it out on the car!  If you got a beef with someone either go the police/law route if it's serious enough, or if not just go confront him about whatever it was and work it out man to man. Otherwise like others have said this could get out of hand to the point were some real damage gets done.


+2 Mess with my family, home, friends, or car and you are putting yourself in imminent danger.


----------



## tbiggs27 (Jun 1, 2006)

okay guys, I think you may have missed the point:

I do NOT want to harm his car or do damage in any way/shape or form. Geeze! The stinkbomb idea is clever though. But as for gumming the locks, loosening lug nuts, I mean come ON! This is on a college campus between us college guys. What he did to me was annoying, but not warranting a call to the cops. we have this tradition, where the senior class shows an object which is traded between the jr/sr class. He was a jr, and tried to block the truck in that was showing the object at a football game. SO I stood in front of his car (okay, not the brightest idea) but HE rammed me with his car! He hit my body three time, and not softly either! I almost fell down! It was idiotic on his part, and although a prank isn't the most mature thing, I can't think of anything else.


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

tbiggs27 said:


> but HE rammed me with his car! He hit my body three time, and not softly either! I almost fell down! It was idiotic on his part, and although a prank isn't the most mature thing, I can't think of anything else.


OK, forget the Type-R sticker idea then. If that's the case, why don't you drive over his balls, just to see if he can take a joke?

:tsk:


----------



## black99bimmer (Jun 3, 2006)

ahh, so he thumped you with his car a coupla times, i think that warrants doing some dirty **** back to him. go buy a crossman 760 pumpmaster from walmart, set ya back about 35 buck or so, get some wadcutter pellets and pluck him in the ass from about 50 yards or so, the wadcutters wont penetrate but will sure sting like hell!!! plus you have the stealth option as he wont even hear a noise!!


----------



## jonesy (Jan 28, 2006)

tbiggs27 said:


> okay guys, I think you may have missed the point:
> 
> I do NOT want to harm his car or do damage in any way/shape or form. Geeze! The stinkbomb idea is clever though. But as for gumming the locks, loosening lug nuts, I mean come ON! This is on a college campus between us college guys. What he did to me was annoying, but not warranting a call to the cops. we have this tradition, where the senior class shows an object which is traded between the jr/sr class. He was a jr, and tried to block the truck in that was showing the object at a football game. SO I stood in front of his car (okay, not the brightest idea) but HE rammed me with his car! He hit my body three time, and not softly either! I almost fell down! It was idiotic on his part, and although a prank isn't the most mature thing, I can't think of anything else.


What some friends did to me many years ago at university was to advertise my car in the local classifieds at a really good price. One owner, lovingly cared for, looking for a quick sale (leaving the country next month)...

It had the desired effect without damaging my vehicle ;-)


----------



## wag-zhp (Apr 8, 2004)

jonesy said:


> What some friends did to me many years ago at university was to advertise my car in the local classifieds at a really good price. One owner, lovingly cared for, looking for a quick sale (leaving the country next month)...
> 
> It had the desired effect without damaging my vehicle ;-)


Excellent idea!

I'm not sure how tbiggs27 stopped himself from falling all over the hood of the car when he was bumped, 3 TIMES.... If it were me, there would have been huge dents in the hood and very possibly the drivers head.


----------



## bmw330pp (Jan 12, 2005)

Write "Free car, just pay for towing, and it's yours!" on a "For Sale" sign. Put his phone number on the sign if you can get it. 

I can see now, while he's in the middle of class. 

Customer: "Hi, I'm here to pick up your car with the tow truck, can you bring out the keys?"

Perp: "WTF?"


----------

